# Summer 2011 Polish Haul!



## thepicketywitch (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if this belongs in the hair and nail section, but these aren't swatch pictures, so here goes! I present to you my Summer 2011 polish haul!




  	American Apparel Nail Lacquers left to right: Butter, Dynasty, Passport Blue




  	Left to right: Maybelline Banana Puddin', Chanel Miami Peach, Tip Toe Gold Dust, Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom, and Delux Beauty Fairybelle.




  	butter London 3 Free Lacquer left to right: All Hail the Queen, Bumster, Jaffa, Wallis




  	China Glaze Nail Lacquer left to right: Liquid Leather, For Audrey, Fortune Teller




  	Essie left to right: Cherry Pop, Splash of Grenadine, Pink Glove Service, True Love, Carousel Coral, California Coral, Clutch Me If You Can, Da Bush




  	Misa Nail Lacquer left to right: Be My Lover, Jasmine, Love Bite, Dance Fever




  	OPI Nail Lacquer left to right: Give Me Moor!, Sparrow Me The Drama




  	Orly Nail Lacquer left to right: Galaxy Girl, Petit Four




  	Street Wear left to right: Chick, Serene, Witchy, Spark, Slip, Halo, Charming

  	Hands down, my favorite of this WHOLE bunch is Orly Galaxy Girl. So. Gorgeous. And currently, For Audrey is on my toes, and Sparrow Me The Drama is on my fingers. And want to know the sick thing? I've got about 35 MORE polishes in my wishlist folder that I plan on buying in small increments through the rest of this year. 

  	And for fun, here's a Delux Beauty lipstick haul from this Spring:


----------

